# weekend show photos



## Barb (Apr 14, 2008)

excuse the quality of the photo's i was using a new camera for the first time and it has more bells and whistles then i know what to do with, and i am still getting used to it.

the booth was long and narrow so it was rather hard to get the whole display in one shot.

very little show with only 28 vendors, i was the only one with soap, but still very slow show. weather was crappy here , spitting rain and dismal all day,  so it wasn't like everyone was out doing yard work. more people than i expected but most just walked thru and out the door with little or minimal purchases.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery.fcg ... d=19272638


----------



## Chay (Apr 14, 2008)

Your display is very nicely done. Everything looked so pretty and fresh.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2008)

Those pictures are absolutely amazing.  Such a beautiful display.

I like those bowls that say Soaps on them.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Like everyone else said, beautiful display, so nicely done!!  Hopefully your next show is busier and more successful!


----------



## Barb (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks everyone for the comments, after 23 years of doing shows you would think i wouldn't take bad sales personnel. i always wonder if i would  have done things differently if it would make a difference.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG - awesome display!!!!  k


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW I love your display!  I would love to make mine look like that.  Mine is boring UGH!!


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 16, 2008)

Your display is perfect!! Well organized & everything up where it can be seen. I like all the shelving units. Nice job!!


----------

